# Keeping busy



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

So I have decided that the best way to make it through the day is to make sure I'm not home alone as much so tomorrow I start my first day of volunteering at the local food bank.

Hopefully that will keep my mind off of my ex and meet people at the same time. Should be very fulfilling knowing I'm helping out instead of sitting on my butt in front of the couch.

Later.

Shoeguy


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I think it's great that you are going to volunteer. I volunteer for a hospice for people with AIDS and I love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks. I have always volunteered for community care day at work but that was with a group of people. This will be the first time I'm going by myself so should be a good experience.


----------

